
A 4-Day Workweek? A Test Run Shows a Surprising Result - thaless
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/19/world/asia/four-day-workweek-new-zealand.html
======
gnat
See also the Guardian article
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/work-less-
get-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/19/work-less-get-more-new-
zealand-firms-four-day-week-an-unmitigated-success) which had a vigorous HN
discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17569391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17569391)

